
Show HN: Recurrent Neural Network Based Subreddit Recommender - ponderingHplus
http://ponderinghydrogen.pythonanywhere.com/
======
ponderingHplus
Hey HN, this project was done as part of a course we had this semester. I
wrote up a quick blog post for it, and posted the final report for those
interested in the details. Note that it can take a while to scrape the data
from Reddit using their API, and I'm not sure how happy the server will be if
this gets somewhat popular, so apologies if the performance is slow.

[http://cole-maclean.github.io/blog/RNN-Based-Subreddit-Recom...](http://cole-
maclean.github.io/blog/RNN-Based-Subreddit-Recommender-System/)

[http://cole-maclean.github.io/blog/files/subreddit-recommend...](http://cole-
maclean.github.io/blog/files/subreddit-recommender.pdf)

